# Lavanilla Vanilla Spice



## shimmercoconut (Jan 1, 2010)

This is my new favorite perfume, it smells exactly like it sounds, a spicy vanilla. If you like VS Heavenly I think you will like this. This is a better vanilla than the body show and BBW. My other fave perfumes are My Insolence, Hanae Mori Butterfly and BS Fantasy/Midnight Fantasy


----------



## MizzTropical (Jan 7, 2010)

It sounds like something I'd love! I used to live wearing VS Heavenly lol.


----------

